# Turkey tractor??



## cdehne (Jul 17, 2002)

Can turkeys be raised in a tractor in the same fashion as chickens would. If so, are there any modifications that would need to be made for a turkey? For example, should it be taller? How many square foot per bird? Can I raise chickens in my tractor and then raise a batch of turkeys??

Thanks for any help,
Chris


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Make it A LOT taller and a lot bigger. Our 4x8 chicken tractor was FINE for 8 turkeys for a little while but our turkeys look like LINE BACKERS now and wouldn't even fit in that thing. They brooded in the barn for three weeks, then were turned out in in it with a heat lamp for a week or two, then went to full pasture range-surrounded by electric poultry netting- with bedtime roosting with the chickens in the rabbitry. They were born the first week of March and will be processed at the end of the month, right at about 4 months old.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

We use a portable pen made with an 8 x 8' frame and 2 cattle panels. A tarp goes over the top, and chicken wire covers front and back with space for a door at one end. Wooden roosts are set about 3' off the ground. This is for about 6 turkeys. Rope is attached at one end so we can pull it to new grass. 
It looks something like this:
http://www.sandtownfarm.com/2007_09_01_archive.html

I do let the turkeys out during the afternoon when I can be home to watch them. With a bucket of feed and my English Shepherd dog, I put them back in the pen in the evening.
If I had more space, I'd let them free range all the time, but I raise heritage breed turkeys that can fly over our fences.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Our turkey tractor/portable pen is 6x12. We installed a permanent tarp over one end, and have removable tarps over the rest of it. 

It currently houses 2 adult turkeys. If the remaining eggs in the clutch hatch out in the next couple of days, there will be guineas keets in their as well (all the turkey eggs went bad in the flood).


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I saw a cool turkey tractor made from an old trampoline frame covered in chicken wire.


----------

